# Stammtisch Challange



## Effect (24/9/10)

Hi there everyone,

We would like to announce a new challenge and in a way an old challenge. Old challenge as there used to be a challenge held in Adelaide called the Stammtisch Challenge. Some of you may know what they were but to summarise, Stammtisch is german for "regular's table". One Friday per month a group of brewers got together at Grumpy's to sample each others beers and have some pizza. Those who were members of the Grumpys forum will recall these.

Anyway, long story short(ish) Voosher used to issue brewing challenges. This involved a set recipe such that the number of variables were greatly reduced. The difference in the beer then came down to each brewers mash and fermentation regime. Water and additions would also play a role. Our thinking behind this was that it broadened our experience as brewers and challenged our skills.

2 stammtisch challenges have taken place this year, the first issued by DrSmurto to brew the Stammtisch Alt which was a variation of the last challenge issued by Voosher as part of the Stammtisch. This was won by Boston who subsequently issued a Bo Pils challenge which was won by BigH. It is now up to BigH to issue the next challenge. 

*Irish Red*

Irish Red Ale - Flavour of the week + BJCP Guidelines

*80% Golden Promise (or pale base malt of choice, preferably UK)
8% Munich I or II
8% Carared
3% Caraaroma
1% Roast Barley

Hops - aim for 27IBU:
'Target' - 20IBU from 60 min addition
'Target' - 7IBU from 40 min addition

Yeast:
Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale*

How to scale a recipe in beersmith

All entries will need to be submitted by Friday the 3rd of December, with Judging taking place on Friday the 10th of December and the winner being announced on Saturday the 11th of December

Judging will be done by a group of Adelaide brewers, none of whom will be in the challenge, in a Best of Show format.

The winner of the competition then has one week from judging to choose a style and recipe for the next stammtisch challenge.


Entries can be dropped of at:
1) Phillip (West of City Dropoff)
2) Boston (City and Barossa Dropoff)
3) Smurto (Hills Dropoff)
4) BigHolty (North of city Dropoff)
5) Raven (South of city Dropoff)

Happy Masterchef Brewing
Cheers
Phil (and the rest of the Adelaide Brewing Community)


----------



## Effect (24/9/10)

Just to add - this isn't limited to adelaide brewers - it's open to all of australia and new zealand.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## BoilerBoy (24/9/10)

I know its not a hop driven style, but all Target?

Cheers,
BB


----------



## manticle (24/9/10)

Phillip said:


> Just to add - this isn't limited to adelaide brewers - it's open to all of australia and new zealand.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




Was curious about that. Might have a crack if I remember and can fit it in. Haven't done a red for a while and I have plenty of Marris Otter, target hops and maybe some 1084 somewhere.

If interstate welcome, when will we find out where to post?


----------



## Effect (24/9/10)

manticle said:


> Was curious about that. Might have a crack if I remember and can fit it in. Haven't done a red for a while and I have plenty of Marris Otter, target hops and maybe some 1084 somewhere.
> 
> If interstate welcome, when will we find out where to post?




If you are wanting to enter and you are either interstate or in SA and you would like to know where to drop off or post then please get in contact with either myself, DrSmurto, Boston, bigh and raven19.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Goofinder (24/9/10)

Any plans to split up some yeast for this challenge like have been done in the past? 

I don't mind an Irish Red and that's similar enough to my last batch that went down well so I might see if I can get something in for this one.


----------



## Effect (25/9/10)

Goofinder said:


> Any plans to split up some yeast for this challenge like have been done in the past?
> 
> I don't mind an Irish Red and that's similar enough to my last batch that went down well so I might see if I can get something in for this one.



I'm confident that we will - so watch this space.


----------



## bigholty (27/9/10)

When I sent the recipe through to Phil, I forgot to mention that *the starting gravity you should aim for is 1.055*. This beer is at the upper-end of the Irish Red style.
Happy Brewing!


----------



## jbirbeck (27/9/10)

for 6 years I've had an Irish red in the plans to brew...perhaps it is time. Now I need to squeeze it into the schedule and check that the 1084 I have isn't tainted by the crazy local yeast. :blink:


----------



## raven19 (27/9/10)

I am soooo far behind on my planned brewing - trying to renovate, finish the new brew rig, still keen as for this one though.


----------



## jel (27/9/10)

timing dependent, i reckon i could be in this one also.

i would really appreciate a slant/sample of the 1084 yeast as it is not one I would use regularly.


----------



## ~MikE (27/9/10)

i'll either brew or stick my hand up to judge for this one. never done an irish red before...


----------



## Kieren (2/10/10)

I'm in


----------



## Effect (2/10/10)

I'm going to try and organise some yeast. Let me know if you would like a sample - going to make a 2 litre starter from a smack pack and then divide it up accordingly.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Effect (6/10/10)

Phillip said:


> I'm going to try and organise some yeast. Let me know if you would like a sample - going to make a 2 litre starter from a smack pack and then divide it up accordingly.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil




Got a smackpack in my hot little hands - it's swelling up as we speak. Please let me know if you need a sample of this yeast for the challange.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (6/10/10)

I'm in on this.

Boilerboy - bought my last batch of Target from Voosher and he told me that Brad had made a very nice all Target IPA. Am interested to know how it goes in late additions as to date, I've only ever used it to bitter with.


----------



## Effect (6/10/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I'm in on this.
> 
> Boilerboy - bought my last batch of Target from Voosher and he told me that Brad had made a very nice all Target IPA. Am interested to know how it goes in late additions as to date, I've only ever used it to bitter with.



I can't find the post for the life of me - but I think someone did an all Target IPA (maybe the one you are mentioning) - they said 'think challanger - but better' or something on the lines of that.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Goofinder (6/10/10)

Phillip said:


> Got a smackpack in my hot little hands - it's swelling up as we speak. Please let me know if you need a sample of this yeast for the challange.


Put me down for a sample please.


----------



## raven19 (7/10/10)

Goofinder said:


> Put me down for a sample please.



+1 , me too please! Thanks mate.

Edit - I am happy to grab a jar of trub following your ferment Phil if thats easier.

Then we say compare Gen 0 to Gen 1 too.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## jel (7/10/10)

unfortunately i reckon the timing will get the better of me on this one. not enough hours in the day in the lead-up to christmas ...

hopefully make the next one.

cheers
jon


----------



## Effect (11/10/10)

So from my count I only need to provide 4 samples? The starter has finished and I will be dividing up the yeast tonight. So please let me know. Failing that, I will have some yeast cake in just under 2 weeks.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jbirbeck (11/10/10)

raven19 said:


> +1 , me too please! Thanks mate.
> 
> Edit - I am happy to grab a jar of trub following your ferment Phil if thats easier.
> 
> Then we say compare Gen 0 to Gen 1 too.... :icon_cheers:


 
+1 could happily go some of the trub from the ferment

happy to grab some from the starter though if that is easier for you.


----------



## bigholty (13/10/10)

I have also got a smack-pack of this in the fridge, which I can divide in a week or two once I get brewing. Will post up more once I know when I plan to brew it.
Cheers.


----------



## Frank (13/10/10)

No time to brew for this one.
I will run the judging.


----------



## Effect (13/10/10)

Got three samples in the fridge for anyone that needs one. PM me for pick up details. I have raven and rootingkings down for splitting the yeast cake.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy (13/10/10)

I'm happy to judge if yr desperate for one or be a steward if yr not. I'll be keen for these challenges at some point but my AG brewing is at L plate stage at the moment.


----------



## jbirbeck (15/10/10)

Phillip said:


> Got three samples in the fridge for anyone that needs one. PM me for pick up details. I have raven and rootingkings down for splitting the yeast cake.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



legend, cheers.

Now I just need to get some carared and wait for the target to arrive...

Qu on the recipe; why so high a % in crystal, up over 10%. I know its supposed to have moderate caramel flavour but...seems high to me. Not saying it won't be a good beer. 

anyhoo, it certainly will be interesting to see what people come up with. I know what my plan is but its a secret :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (15/10/10)

I've gone 15% carared in a "red ale" a while ago. Bloody nice beer. Based on Doc's red i think. I think ( but could well be wrong ) that its for the right colour, and or for the maltiness. 

Would love to be there for the judging of this challenge!!


----------



## manticle (15/10/10)

Thought I might get to knock this one out on the weekend but realised I have all ingredients except cararoma and I'm not going to be able to get it between now and then. Next week I won't be able to do it so unlikely I'll have one ready in time. I might still brew the recipe anyway - I'll do my own judging at home.


----------



## drsmurto (16/10/10)

I'll need a sample of yeast, preferably yeastcake to save this lazy brewer from making a starter :lol:


----------



## raven19 (17/10/10)

Phillip said:


> 8% Munich I or II



Maybe a silly question, but are we talking about straight Munich malt, or caramunich I or II spec malts here? :blink:

Edit - after a bit more research I am presuming basic munich malt unless advised otherwise.

Hoping to make this brew this week.


----------



## Effect (27/10/10)

I hope that your irish reds are going well. Mine is going to transfer from primary into secondary (keg) tomorrow or thursday. That means raven, rootingkings and smurto - there will be some yeast cake ready for you all. I am thinking that there will be enough for 3 people...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Kieren (27/10/10)

Phillip said:


> I hope that your irish reds are going well. Mine is going to transfer from primary into secondary (keg) tomorrow or thursday. That means raven, rootingkings and smurto - there will be some yeast cake ready for you all. I am thinking that there will be enough for 3 people...
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



Mine is not going well. Since I had to squeeze this is into my brew schedule I could not use my ferment fridge and had to rely on a less than ideal heat pad setup for temp control. Ferment temp rose 24 degC after 24hrs, I cooled it back down to 20 which stalled the yeast. It has been slowly chugging away since. Tastes quite fruity at the moment. Might bottle a few to see how it comes out - keg the rest and turf it if it turns out average.


----------



## raven19 (27/10/10)

Phillip said:


> I hope that your irish reds are going well. Mine is going to transfer from primary into secondary (keg) tomorrow or thursday. That means raven, rootingkings and smurto - there will be some yeast cake ready for you all. I am thinking that there will be enough for 3 people...



Legend!

I plan on only making a mini 10L batch of this brew, so I wont need as much yeast as RK & Smurts if that helps.


----------



## Goofinder (27/10/10)

Made up a starter from the yeast I got from Phillip and managed to get mine in the fermenter on the weekend before driving over to Melbourne. Looked like it had started off early on Monday morning so it should be ready to be racked by the time I get back.


----------



## Effect (28/10/10)

Got the yeast cake in bottles for you all to pick up.

PM me for pick up arrangements!


----------



## raven19 (29/10/10)

Big thanks to Phil for the yeasties! Will brew my batch this weekend if the rain sticks around.


----------



## jbirbeck (2/11/10)

raven19 said:


> Big thanks to Phil for the yeasties! Will brew my batch this weekend if the rain sticks around.



+1 Cheers Phil :icon_cheers: (and Rav the collection agent  ). Yeast went into the fermenter over the weekend and took off like a rocket. Will be ready soon enough.


----------



## drsmurto (8/11/10)

Brewing this on the weekend so will be ready just in time..... 

Any info on the judging day/location?


----------



## Effect (13/11/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing this on the weekend so will be ready just in time.....
> 
> Any info on the judging day/location?



I hope that everyone's beer is coming along well. It seems that we are going to have to add another week onto the deadline for this one, as the original judging date coincides with the BJCP tests here in adelaide. That means that beers will need to be submitted by Friday the 10th of December now and judging will take place the weekend following that. I apologize for any inconvenience.

As for location, it will be either at my place in kurralta park or at hatchy's in marelston. There will be an announcement made closer to the date regarding the time, place etc. I can only assume that we will be making a day out of it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (14/11/10)

Brewed mine yesterday and am looking at a nice healthy krausen this morning.

St Patricks Day in December....... :chug:


----------



## raven19 (28/11/10)

Q - How quickly will a brew carb up in the bottle! :lol: 

Thinking I shall have to carb this in the keg, and CPBF this brew.


----------



## ~MikE (28/11/10)

raven19 said:


> Q - How quickly will a brew carb up in the bottle! :lol:
> 
> Thinking I shall have to carb this in the keg, and CPBF this brew.



yeah, keg it, then bottle the night before and bring along i'd say. give it no chance to go stale/infected etc.


----------



## bigholty (29/11/10)

Is there a get-together or anything planned to taste these beers? I'd like the opportunity to try some of the Reds brewed by others.


----------



## Hatchy (29/11/10)

Sounds like someone just volunteered to be a judge.


----------



## RussTaylor (30/11/10)

Mines ready to go (once I fill the bottle from the keg!). Do we need to drop it off before judging day or bring it along on judging day? One trip is easier than two...


----------



## np1962 (3/12/10)

Been too damn busy to brew for this, hope you get/got plenty of entries Phil.
Hope I can get something done for the next challenge.
Good luck to those that got involved.

Phil
I'll catch up with you over the weekend for a chat about a few things.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## jbirbeck (3/12/10)

mine is in the bottle and ready to go...just need to get it to someone.


----------



## Kieren (3/12/10)

Mine is in the bottle and not tasting very nice - don't think I will be entering it.


----------



## drsmurto (3/12/10)

Mine got racked on the weekend and is now cold conditioning.

Will keg and CPBF a few bottles for the judge off.

Kieran - how long has it been in the bottle?


----------



## speedie (3/12/10)

good luck drgoldenale 007
speedie B)


----------



## Effect (3/12/10)

I've basically drunk all of my stammtisch challange...have only about 5 pints of it left in the keg...

I had originally hoped to get some entrants from interstate, but if there aren't any, then by all means, drop off your bottle to someone that will be there on judging day (that is if you can't make it on judging day). Location will be either Kurralta Park or Marleston.

When is judging day you ask? Well, that depends on the judges, being Jayse, Boston and (maybe kieren if he doesn't enter). Mike and QB, were you both still keen on judging? I'm thinking of Friday the 17th or Saturday the 18th for judging...how does that sound for you lot?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Effect (3/12/10)

speedie said:


> good luck drgoldenale 007
> speedie B)



You going to enter the next challenge speedie?


----------



## Hatchy (3/12/10)

I doubt his mum would let him. He's clearly got some homework to catch up on before he's allowed out to play.


----------



## earle (3/12/10)

speedie said:


> good luck drgoldenale 007
> speedie B)



To fill in the gaps, this comment by speedie is a derogatory one intended to convey speedie's beleif the dr smurto is a one-ale wonder.

Is anyone aware of a recipe posted by speedie that has met with any acclaim let alone widespread?


----------



## jbirbeck (3/12/10)

earle said:


> To fill in the gaps, this comment by speedie is a derogatory one intended to convey speedie's beleif the dr smurto is a one-ale wonder.
> 
> Is anyone aware of a recipe posted by speedie that has met with any acclaim let alone widespread?



Captain Aggot must have missed a few of the other well thought out recipes and well made beers...must be in too much of a hurry to notice.

I tasted my Irish and had some concerns about potential Acetaldehyde but it was a bit young and lacked any...well flavour. Such is the nature of an Irish red though


----------



## Frank (3/12/10)

Phillip said:


> I've basically drunk all of my stammtisch challange...have only about 5 pints of it left in the keg...
> 
> I had originally hoped to get some entrants from interstate, but if there aren't any, then by all means, drop off your bottle to someone that will be there on judging day (that is if you can't make it on judging day). Location will be either Kurralta Park or Marleston.
> 
> ...



Friday 17th is best for me.


----------



## Kieren (3/12/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Kieran - how long has it been in the bottle?



Been in the bottle now for 3 weeks. To try and squeeze this into my brew schedule I had brew without my usual ferment temp control. I can enter it if people want to taste a beer fermented way too warm but I think we all know what that tastes like. I have a couple of bottles in Adelaide, I will crack one tonight when I come down and see how it is going.




Phillip said:


> When is judging day you ask? Well, that depends on the judges, being Jayse, Boston and (maybe kieren if he doesn't enter). Mike and QB, were you both still keen on judging? I'm thinking of Friday the 17th or Saturday the 18th for judging...how does that sound for you lot?
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



I don't mind judging but I have no experience what so ever, apart from drinking beer :blink: . I will be down that weekend - saturday would suit me better but could do Friday.


----------



## Hatchy (3/12/10)

I spoke to Phil earlier & it looks like we'll be judging at my place at Marleston on the 17th. Kick off about 7 would work well for me.


----------



## ~MikE (3/12/10)

Phillip said:


> Mike and QB, were you both still keen on judging?


I'd love to except that i'm fairly certain i'm busy on the 17th


----------



## drsmurto (3/12/10)

I can't make it on the 17th either, 18th would be good for me.

I'll get my beer there prior to the 17th and anxiously await the phonecall


----------



## Frank (3/12/10)

I could do the 18th but have to be gone by 1pm. How does Saturday morning sound? 11am?


----------



## Effect (13/12/10)

Ok just to see a show of hands - when do we want to do this? Friday night or Saturday early lunch? We had it planned for the friday night, but if it is better for everyone on a saturday lunch time then let us know.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy (13/12/10)

Either is ok by me. I was planning on brewing on Saturday morning but I'm sure that's unlikely to offend anyone.


----------



## Kieren (13/12/10)

My weekend has become quite busy - family xmas stuff, band stuff/gig. If I can I will drop by but don't count me in.


----------



## kenlock (13/12/10)

earle said:


> To fill in the gaps, this comment by speedie is a derogatory one intended to convey speedie's beleif the dr smurto is a one-ale wonder.
> 
> Is anyone aware of a recipe posted by speedie that has met with any acclaim let alone widespread?



Given the high regard Dr Smurto's TT Landlord is held, and that 007 is up to movie 22, or is it 23?, I thought he was giving a compliment. :unsure:


----------



## raven19 (13/12/10)

I just need to drop my entry off somewhere to someone.


----------



## Goofinder (13/12/10)

Phillip said:


> Ok just to see a show of hands - when do we want to do this? Friday night or Saturday early lunch? We had it planned for the friday night, but if it is better for everyone on a saturday lunch time then let us know.


I'm not back in Adelaide until Friday night so am unlikely to be able to get my beer to where it needs to be by Friday. Therefore Saturday is much better for me.


----------



## Hatchy (13/12/10)

raven19 said:


> I just need to drop my entry off somewhere to someone.



My place isn't listed as a drop off point but the judging is here so I assume no one will mind if you drop yr beer off here.


----------



## ~MikE (14/12/10)

i could probably do sat morning


----------



## jbirbeck (14/12/10)

raven19 said:


> I just need to drop my entry off somewhere to someone.



I thought you were a drop point and I was going to give you mine


----------



## raven19 (14/12/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> I thought you were a drop point and I was going to give you mine



Ah yes well.... bring it in mate, and I will drop off with mine to Hatchy's this week sometime.

Cheers Hatch!


----------



## Hatchy (15/12/10)

So we're going with 11am on Saturday? Do we have enough judges? I'll be brewing so won't be able to judge or steward.

Mrs Hatchy said to find out what we want to do about food. I assume we'll be settling in for some beers after the judging so some sort of tucker is probably a good idea. What's everyone's thoughts on food?


----------



## raven19 (15/12/10)

Will be dropping mine and RK's entry in either Sat morning or Friday night at this stage. Can't attend the judging as I have cricket on.


----------



## Effect (15/12/10)

If everyone that is coming saturday could please let themselves be known. Just so we can sort out food, judging etc.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Frank (15/12/10)

I will be there, I must leave by 1pm, so no food for me. 
Brewers can help out with being steward, just can't judge.


----------



## Amin (16/12/10)

I should be along on Saturday I might be a little late.


----------



## Hatchy (16/12/10)

Amin said:


> I should be along on Saturday I might be a little late.



Do you need someone to pick you up?


----------



## Amin (16/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> Do you need someone to pick you up?


I might have to do some other stuff in the morning, I'll probably bust out the treadly to get to yours.


----------



## Effect (16/12/10)

Well, it seems that we are sorted for judging on the saturday. Just make sure that you are able to drop off any entries to Hatchy or to any of the other drop of people. You can bring the bottle on the day but please bring it early rather than late so you don't miss out on the judging. 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jonocarroll (16/12/10)

Phillip said:


> Mike and QB, were you both still keen on judging? I'm thinking of Friday the 17th or Saturday the 18th for judging...how does that sound for you lot?


Dropped in to see the progress of this, and WHOA! This is the first I've heard of volunteering (or the first I've been told that I had heard :chug: ). I am otherwise occupied on Saturday.

I wasn't involved in this challenge purely due to a complete lack of time to get a specific brew done. By all means though, I'll gladly be involved in the next one. Best of luck all.


----------



## Effect (16/12/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Dropped in to see the progress of this, and WHOA! This is the first I've heard of volunteering (or the first I've been told that I had heard :chug: ). I am otherwise occupied on Saturday.
> 
> I wasn't involved in this challenge purely due to a complete lack of time to get a specific brew done. By all means though, I'll gladly be involved in the next one. Best of luck all.




yeah we have other judges organised for this one - next time, unless you decide to brew a challange beer.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto (17/12/10)

I'll be there. 11am with a bottle of 2 of my irish red. 

Can someone PM me the address? I have a vague recollection of where it is.

I wont be staying for food though.


----------



## Hatchy (17/12/10)

Address PMd. Can you bring a reliable thermometer mate? I've got 2 that both read the same but that could easily mean that they're both out by the same amount.


----------



## bigholty (17/12/10)

I'll come round with my entry on Sat morning around 11am, might be feeling a bit shady though. Don't worry about me for food, I've got to get some stuff done in the afternoon and I'll bring anything I need to eat.
Cheers, catch ya's there.


----------



## jayse (17/12/10)

I also have work to do in the afternoon so can't hang around and eat either really, will be there at 11am.
Someone print of some judging sheets and guidelines?


----------



## bigholty (17/12/10)

jayse said:


> I also have work to do in the afternoon so can't hang around and eat either really, will be there at 11am.
> Someone print of some judging sheets and guidelines?


Done, printed some off. Just gotta remember to bring 'em.


----------



## Goofinder (17/12/10)

Sounds like 11am is the go then. I'll whack a bottle of mine in the fridge when I get home tonight and bring it around in the morning.


----------



## Hatchy (18/12/10)

For anyone who needs to drop their bottles off early, I'm cracking grain as I type. I'll have to shoot out for a couple of minutes to pick up a gas bottle but apart from that I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Frank (18/12/10)

Just about to leave.
See you soon.


----------



## np1962 (18/12/10)

Dropped by after this was all over today, I hear congrats should go to Goofinder. 
I thought Raven's interpretation was interesting, Irish Red with a touch of Ulster Fry. That bacon flavor gets me every time.  
Cheers
Nige


----------



## dj1984 (18/12/10)

Good on ya Goofinder, keen to see what the next beer will be


----------



## Kieren (18/12/10)

Couldn't get there in the end, too busy today.

Congrats Goofinder. When do we learn of the next challenge beer. Will make sure I have a beer worth entering this time.

Ulster fry beer?


----------



## Goofinder (18/12/10)

Cheers guys.

In case anyone is interested, I mashed at 65-66C for about 80 minutes (not sure why it was longer than 60, probably was busy doing something else). Missed the 40 min hop addition because I brew 90% of my beers with a 60-20-0 hop schedule and forgot this one was meant to go in earlier. So the 40 min addition ended up being a 32 min addition. No chilled as per usual and calculated for 27IBU, so depending on whether you think no chilling adds IBUs or not it probably ended up around the mark anyway. Hit the target OG of 1.055 spot on, fermented a couple of weeks in primary then another 10 days in secondary finishing at 1.014. 

I also cheated  and swapped out 100g of the base malt for biscuit malt, but that was because the recipe called for Golden Promise or similar UK malt but all I had was JW Trad Ale and I wanted to get some of that biscuity character.

I'll set the next challenge by next weekend, I've got a couple of ideas just need to work through them to work out exactly what it will be.


----------



## raven19 (18/12/10)

NigeP62 said:


> I thought Raven's interpretation was interesting, Irish Red with a touch of Ulster Fry. That bacon flavor gets me every time.





Kieren said:


> Ulster fry beer?



Haha, yeah I have managed to brew my Irish Red with smoked malt not pilsner malt! :lol: <_< 

I quite like it though!

My bad, it was a portion of smoked malt in a JW Pilsner bag from RK! This raven is easily confused!


----------



## ~MikE (18/12/10)

Goofinder said:


> I also cheated  and swapped out 100g of the base malt for biscuit malt, but that was because the recipe called for Golden Promise or similar UK malt but all I had was JW Trad Ale and I wanted to get some of that biscuity character.


congrats  

cheating or not it was a very well made beer (i'd actually rate your adjustment as a handicap against MO if anything). 1st and 2nd were very very close.

looking forward to the next comp, will hopefully pull my finger out and brew for it.


----------



## np1962 (18/12/10)

Kieren said:


> Ulster fry beer?


Not sure if you are asking what an Ulster Fry is or not.
It is a full fried breakfast, smokey bacon, sausage, black pudding, mushrooms, beans, toasted soda bread and a pancake served in the provence of Ulster in Ireland.
It's how I got my figure  
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Kieren (19/12/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Not sure if you are asking what an Ulster Fry is or not.
> It is a full fried breakfast, smokey bacon, sausage, black pudding, mushrooms, beans, toasted soda bread and a pancake served in the provence of Ulster in Ireland.
> It's how I got my figure
> Cheers
> Nige



No, just wondering how you put an ulster fry in beer. It would be pretty chunky


----------



## Effect (19/12/10)

The results

1. Goofinder

2. Russel Taylor

3. DrSmurto

Cheers
Phil


----------



## RussTaylor (19/12/10)

Thanks for organising Phillip. How many entries did you get? Congratulations Goofinder, looking forward to the next challenge you set us.

I'm sweltering in Mackay heat at the moment. <_<


----------



## Frank (19/12/10)

We judged 7 beers. BigH was hungover and got his entry in too late and missed the judging, so should have been 8.


----------



## raven19 (19/12/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Not sure if you are asking what an Ulster Fry is or not.
> It is a full fried breakfast, smokey bacon, sausage, black pudding, mushrooms, beans, toasted soda bread and a pancake served in the provence of Ulster in Ireland.



Nothing like a good hit of bacon in a beer!


----------



## jbirbeck (19/12/10)

Rav I must try that beer...

now was mine infected (I'm thinking clove and other phenols), suffering from aceto, green apples or just plain bland? :lol: 

what is the next challenge Goo?


----------



## raven19 (20/12/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> Rav I must try that beer...



It was only a small batch and the keg is disappearing quickly at home! :chug: 




Rooting Kings said:


> what is the next challenge Goo?



Keen to know the next challenge too with some xmas brewing time available...


----------



## jayse (20/12/10)

Rooting Kings said:


> Rav I must try that beer...
> 
> now was mine infected (I'm thinking clove and other phenols), suffering from aceto, green apples or just plain bland? :lol:
> 
> what is the next challenge Goo?



Yes yours was acetic, I don't remember it having ropey slime and ethyl acetate that often comes with aceto but had plenty of vinegar in aroma and flavour, it would suggest you got too much air at some racking of the beer stage.


----------



## jbirbeck (21/12/10)

jayse said:


> Yes yours was acetic, I don't remember it having ropey slime and ethyl acetate that often comes with aceto but had plenty of vinegar in aroma and flavour, it would suggest you got too much air at some racking of the beer stage.



tasted last night def vinegar.

no air at transfer...had a hint of that aroma at the end of primary ferment but tasted good. first bottle tasted good, last nights...hmm. I am going into malt vinegar production now, or lambics. If its not Aceto is wild yeast.


----------



## raven19 (21/12/10)

So frustrating when shit like that happens buddy!


----------



## Hatchy (30/12/10)

Where's the next challenge? I thought it was meant to be up here on Saturday?


----------



## Effect (30/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> Where's the next challenge? I thought it was meant to be up here on Saturday?



I messaged Dan, but no response yet....


----------



## Hatchy (30/12/10)

I assume we'll get a couple of months to brew again?


----------



## Effect (30/12/10)

Hatchy said:


> I assume we'll get a couple of months to brew again?



Most def. The next one is scheduled to be judged at the march case swap, and that is late march...


----------



## Goofinder (30/12/10)

Yeah, I've been a bit slack with getting it up on here (and responding to PMs).

Given the amount of good summer ale type beers in the last swap I've decided to set the challenge along those lines. Probably just to a style, but not one of the BJCP styles. I'll try to finalise it tomorrow and post a new thread. That should give you plenty of time to be ready for the next swap in Autumn.


----------

